# Nothing can stop my search for knowledge



## Welton

That is the best I could come up with:

(아무것도) 나의 지식의 추구를 멈추는 것은 할 수 없습니다.


----------



## MeineLiebe

그 무엇도 제가 지식을 추구하는 것을 막을 수 없습니다.

어떤것도 나의 지식 추구를 멈출 수 없습니다.


----------



## Welton

정말 감사합니다!


----------

